# Broadhead vs Field Point



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Last year I bought my first bow and have been practicing weekly to harvest my first animal this year. I have only shot FP, is there a difference in shooting broad heads or not? Is there a Broad head target I should get? Bow is a Mathews Creed . Thanks for the advise


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get a broadhead target. Sight in with your broadheads.

Shoot your FP now and notice the shot group and how it has moved from your sight in point of impact. This new group with FP is acceptable as your bow is sighted in for your BH's. The greater the POI difference the greater the chances you need to tune your bow or fine tune your form. Sometimes they just fly different. Sometimes they are exactly spot on. Just sight in with BH and know where your FP are supposed to hit.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

As stated above, you need to shoot what ever broadhead you will hunt with. If you are hitting well, then resharpen or replace blades so sharp and get after them. You can not assume field points and broadheads will hit or group the same.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's been fun learning to shoot a bow and I can't wait to harvest my first animal. Hopefull it will be on camera.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Consider ensuring your field points weigh the same as your broad heads.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

It's never acceptable for your field points to group somewhere else .............Tune your bow and your FP's will impact in the same location as your broadheads. Just moving your sight does not tune your bow ..........Paper tune , Walk back tune and you should be close. Also ............Mechanicals , yeah the fly great but you should still get a solid tune on your rig with fixed blades.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Slick trick broad heads... That's all I have to say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

X2 with prophet
Consider that and the form you will be shooting from (sitting front stand or standing). Practice,practice,practice


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Haha yrs and yrs back I always had the 'hot rod' of the yr, we shot off 'overdraws' the faster the flatter. On about my second Darton after tourn season was trying to get some BHs sighted in, my first shot I completely missed the target high, thought I jerked or !! 2nd shot hit ground before the target, WTH, come to find out the >non<vented Wasp would SAIL, there was no telling which way the BH tipped arrow would go, went and got some vented BHs >Thunderheads< and ALL was well for 20+ yrs, I now shoot T Locks...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bowhntr said:


> X2 with prophet
> Consider that and the form you will be shooting from (sitting front stand or standing). Practice,practice,practice


^^YEP^^ another thing that causing most misses from above is NOT bending at waist even when sitting...it's pretty simple you don't bend at waist you shoot over your target cuz your 'anchor' is nowhere near what you have from flat ground..


----------



## bunntyson3 (Aug 9, 2015)

T_rout said:


> Slick trick broad heads... That's all I have to say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^This

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

all good advice....practice how you will be hunting...in a chair, in an elevated position if possible.......also take some shots from other positions...on a knee, sitting down on ground.......you never know when muy grande will show up.....practice, practice, practice

when I first started bow hunting I must have shot 20-30 arrows everyday for 3 months before I hunted.....then everything just came naturally........good luck and get ready to be totally hooked on bow hunting.......its a RUSH.


----------



## Adam B (Feb 19, 2012)

As long as the FP you are shooting is the same grain weight as the BH's you'll be shooting you shouldn't have a problem. And if you have one of the stacked foam bow targets, even though they say you can shoot broadheads in them it will cut it up pretty bad if you shoot into it with BH's alot


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

T_rout said:


> Slick trick broad heads... That's all I have to say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Slick trick strikes again!!! She went about 80 yards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

